# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبه الثقافيه > كتب الشعر والنثر والقصص والروايات >  عائد الى حيفا

## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
كم كان بعيداً ذلك الوطن و معقداً .. كان يسكن به مثل الخيال .. كان يترآى لقلبه كل حين 

ثم أصبح نائياً بمكان صعب الوصول إليه .. حتى ما اعتقده ذكرىً من الوطن .. كانت خيال على شكل خيبة أمل 

ما هو الوطن ؟؟ 

لقد اقتنع بعدت إجابات .. منها العاطفية .. وأكثرها منطقية .. و أقلها مادية .. 


http://www.4shared.com/file/46783318/9c266a08/___online.html?s=1

عائد الى حيفا ... غسان كنفاني 
[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

يعتبر غسان كنفاني من مؤسسي فن الرواية الفلسطينية ، وتعتبر روايته "عائد الى حيفا" من أجمل الروايات التي كتبها غسان كنفاني ، ومن أجمل الروايات التي طرحت المأساة الفلسطينية بكل ابعادها التراجيدية ، وبعمق أدبي مميز ، اب تعد عن الخطابة والشعاراتية . 
الحديث عن قصة أو رواية وضرورة التمييز بينهما ، هو لغو من لا يفقه ما هو الابداع .
واضح ان عائد الى حيفا ليست قصة ، ولا قصة طويلة ، وهذه الصفة لا تقلل من قيمتها الأدبية . عائد الى حيفا هي رواية قصيرة ، وهذا اللون يسمى بالآداب الأجنبية ب " النوفيلا". التسمية غير مهمة ، الأهم قيمة العمل وما يتركه لدى المتلقي.
اما الشروحات الفارغة حول ما هو تكوين القصة ومركباتها ، فهي تصدر عن عقلية لا تعرف الابداع الأدبي ، ومن شخص لم يقرأ ( او لم يستوعب مضمون ما قرأ ) من الأدب الروائي العربي أو العالمي. ولو كان لديه اطلاع لوصف رواية عائد الى حيفا فورا ب "النوفيلا" .رغم ان التسمية بحد ذاتها لا علاقة بقيمة النص القصصي .
اتركونا الآن من الشهادة ومن النضال ، نحن نتحدث عن غسان المبدع الروائي ، ولا نقييم كتاباته بسبب نضاله وشهادته. انما نقيمها بمعايير أدبية ونقدية ، تتناول الفترة التاريخية التي أبدع فيها أعماله ، ومستوى تطور الرواية الفلسطينية والرواية العربية عامة ، التي تعتبر فنا حديثا نسبيا في الأدب العربي . ارسى قاعدتها الفنية نجيب محفوظ. ويمكن أيضا القول ان جورجي زيدان وضع اتجاهات انطلاقتها الفنية برواياته الرائعة عن تاريخ الاسلام.
ان التبجح بصياغات من نوع ان : " الرواية تتعدد أحداثها ، وشخوصها ( ... ) وأزمنتها ، وأمكنتها ، وعقدتها ، والحل ، و ... بينما القصة تتسم بما نطلق عليه (( نظام الوحدات )) : وحدة الحدث " . . هذا كلام انتهى زمنه ولا يصلح للمعايير النقدية . . ومنقول بلا تفكير من تعاليم مدرسية انتهى زمنها ، حتى لو تواصل تعليمها في أرقى الجامعات . الرواية قد تكون بلا حدث ، أي ما يعرف ب "تجربة حياتية"- معيشة انسان ، وقد تكون بلا شخصيات ،هناك رواية البطل فيها جسر وبدون أي شخصية ( لا أذكر الآن اسم الرواية التي منح مؤلفها جائزة نوبل) . هذه القيود التي يطرحها صاحبنا مستهجنة . لا قيود في الابداع . لا قوانين في الابداع . كل مبدع يكتشف اساليب غير مسبوقة . لا يمكن جعل الأدب خاضع لقوانين ، لأنه ولد ضد القوانين ، ولا يمكن جعله خاضعا لنصوص أشبه بالنصوص الدينية ، ممنوع الخروج عنها.. ترفض التجديد .. ترفض الابتكار .. ترفض ايجاد أشكال جديدة . هل سنخضع الابداع للفكر الأصولي الماضوي أيضا ..؟
قصة أو رواية .. السؤال ، هل نجح المبدع في ايصال رسالته الى المتلقي .. القارئ ؟ هل شد انتباهه وأثر على وعيه ؟
الذي لا يعيش لحظات التوهج في الابداع ، لا يستطع ان يُنظر .. حتى لو قرأ كل النقد في العالم . قيمة الناقد ان يفهم العملية الابداعية ، وكل المنظرين الذين يكتبون من خارج الابداع لم يصلوا ، ولن يصلوا الى حقيقة الابداع ومضامينه. وأعتقد انهم لم يقدموا شيئا غير الثرثرة المدرسية المكررة .. او التفلسف على عالم المبدعين وتقسيمه تقسيمات لا قيمة لها . حين تحين لحظة المبدع في خوض تجربة ابداعية جديدة لا يعنيه ما سيقوله الناقد ، بل ما هو رد فعل القارئ – المتلقي .
غسان كنفاني كان مبدعا كبيرا، وروايته عائد الى حيفا ، وغيرها من ابداعاته الروائية والقصصية ، تركت أثرها الكبير على تطور الرواية الفلسطينية والعربية . . التسمية هي مسألة ثانوية . رواية ... قصة طويلة نوفيلا .. هل التسمية تقرر بالمضمون وبمستوى الابداع ؟ 
ما زلنا نقرأ عائد الى حيفا وننفعل مع أحداثها ..
هذا هو الابداع الحقيقي . :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## saousana

[align=center]من كثر الغزل اللي صار فيها 
قررت اقراها 
وبعدها بنتناقش [/align]

----------


## غسان

كارثةٌ حدثت بلا اسباب او جاني ...  
عائلةٌ بقيت تعاني مرار الندم ... حتى جاء يوم عانت مرارا من نوع اخر .. مرار من يتحمل الوزر مرتين واي وزرٍ واي ذنب ..  
خطأٌ بسيط .. كاد ان يهلك عائلة بأكملها .. لولا صبر الرجل وايمانه .. لولا اعتراف الزوجه بذنب خارج عن ارداتها تحملت مراره كثيرا وكثيرا ..  
تمسكا بالامل .. امل ان يجدا ما فقداه منذ عشرين عاما .. وعادا الى حيفا .. وياليتهما لما يعودا .. واي عوده ..
وجدا ظالتهما .. وجدا دوف وكانا يظنانه "خلدون " ... وجدا ابنا عدوا ... على الضفة الاخرى .. تماما ..  
نقاش طويل بلا فائده .. فما زرع بعشرين سنه لايمكن تغييره في يوم واحد ... 
ما هو الوطن .. وكيف نستطيع ان نخرج رجلا مثل خالد .. يفدي وطنه ويموت من اجله وهو لم يراه .. 
وما هو الانسان ..؟؟ اهو قضيه .؟؟ نعم قضيه .. أليس الانسان هو ما يحقن فيه ساعة وراء ساعه ويوما وراء يوم .؟؟؟ اي أهلٍ سيتذكرهم .. واي قيم قد اكتسبها وهو لم يتجاوز ال 5 شهور بعد .. ؟؟ 
كارثة حدثت ... لكن من الجاني .. لا ارى الجاني .. انا شخصيا لو وضعت نفسي مكان اي شخصية في هذه الروايه لتصرفت تماما كما كتب.. لاني اجد الصواب في موقف اي منهم .. فلكنت سعيدا الباحث عن ابنه .. الام النادمه على هذا الخطأ .. لكنت دوف الذي تمسك بوطنه اسرائيل .. لكنت خالد الثائر لوطني المسلوب .. حتى الام اليهوديه كانت محبه .. وقالت لهم نخيره بيني وبينكم .. بالرغم من يقينها بما سيختيار دوف .. 
كل منهم تمسك بوطنه وهويته .. ولم يبع او ينسى ما ربي عليه .. هذا هو الوطن ..  
روايه اكثر من رائعه ... كل الشكر محمد

----------

